# LSOL Subscription 2017



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

As promised, there are 9 available slots for the next quarter of LSOL. The price is £75 to cover the quarter and this gets you 1KG beans per month. This works out at £25/KG which is very reasonable.

There may be more slots available but not sure yet.

If you are interested in joining the light....side of life please form an orderly queue and put your name below.

1.

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes please

1. MarkT

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.


----------



## JGF (Jan 2, 2015)

Yes please!

1. JGF

2.

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Well that's gone well.

I'll fix that!

1. MarkT

2. JGF

3.

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.


----------



## JGF (Jan 2, 2015)

Ha ha thanks Jon


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

3. Kman10


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

Sorry @Jon didn't know you posting it.  been waiting for this all day, lol


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

1. MarkT

2. JGF

3. Kman10

4.

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

@Rompie @Hairy_Hogg


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Yup, count me in cheers


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

1. MarkT

2. JGF

3. Kman10

4. Hairy_Hogg

5.

6.

7.

8.

9.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

@dan1502


----------



## NickdeBug (Jan 18, 2015)

Think that I will keep an eye open for guest slots for this cycle.

£75 for 3kg of top grade coffee is still a bargain though!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

1. MarkT

2. JGF

3. Kman10

4. Hairy_Hogg

5. PPapa

6.

7.

8.

9.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

1. MarkT

2. JGF

3. Kman10

4. Hairy_Hogg

5. PPapa

6. Dayks

7.

8.

9.

Still not sure if I am light side or dark side, but I figure this should help me make up my mind.

I am assuming that these are still usable for espresso not only brewing.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes please


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

1. MarkT

2. JGF

3. Kman10

4. Hairy_Hogg

5. PPapa

6. Dayks

7. dan1502

8.

9.


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

1. MarkT

2. JGF

3. Kman10

4. Hairy_Hogg

5. PPapa

6. Dayks

7. dan1502

8.

9.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

1. MarkT

2. JGF

3. Kman10

4. Hairy_Hogg

5. PPapa

6. Dayks

7. dan1502

8. Phobic

9.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

One more spot!!!! Just wanted to make it clear that I'm not taking a subscription slot myself as I use about 500g a month and I already have one subscription.

I will occasionally take a guest slot and I hope no one has an objection to this.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Wow you can't hang around for this, bit over an hour gone and almost full already.

No problems with you not subscribing to this and taking the odd guest spot, just grateful to everyone who puts in the effort arranging this.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Last slot taken by previous subscriber Jp19810.

That's all folks...for now.


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Can I take the last slot please?


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

Damn!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

reneb said:


> Damn!


I'm sorry @reneb, Jp19810 was a previous subscriber and he just replied to my original message asking if he was still interested.

Why don't we start a reserve list of say an addition 5 slots.

Reserve slots

1. reneb

2.

3.

4.

5.

No guarantees but we'll see what we can accommodate.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

I'll take a reserve slot please

Reserve slots

1. reneb

2. unoll


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

No problem fbs and thanks for setting up a reserve list. There's always the option of guest slots I guess.


----------



## Riz (Oct 19, 2015)

I manage to miss this somehow







despite trying to keep an eye out for it. Could I be placed on the reserve list or be assigned a guest slot whenever that comes around?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Reserve slots

1. reneb

2. unoll

3. Riz

4.

5.


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Go on then I will take the last slot! Cheers.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Reserve slots

1. reneb

2. unoll

3. Riz

4. Wobin19

5.

Actually still one reserve slot left!


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

What does a reserve slot mean? I might be in


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Rom said:


> What does a reserve slot mean? I might be in


A reserve slot means the 20 normal slots have been filled but we may be able to cater for a few more. Absolutely no guarantees though.


----------



## Rom (Jan 20, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> A reserve slot means the 20 normal slots have been filled but we may be able to cater for a few more. Absolutely no guarantees though.


ah ok, that's cool. I only seen the 9 slots offered. I'll give it a miss else it could mean I either end up with a bit too many beans or not enough, and either isn't good


----------



## bean_there (Jan 9, 2015)

Reserve slots

1. reneb

2. unoll

3. Riz

4. Wobin19

5. bean_there


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Please all check your inboxes









Still waiting to hear about you reserve list chaps. Hold in there.


----------



## Dayks (Nov 19, 2016)

Thanks Mark,

Payment made.

Any details on the first coffee yet, or is still in the works?

Andrew


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Is the plan to base any guest slots on the reserve list or are there still likely to be guest slots as and when, independent of the reserve list? Probably like others, a Kg a month or so is too much for me but I have enjoyed the smaller guest slot amounts - in fact one of my standout coffees from last year was the LSOL from Assembly.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Phil104 said:


> Is the plan to base any guest slots on the reserve list or are there still likely to be guest slots as and when, independent of the reserve list? Probably like others, a Kg a month or so is too much for me but I have enjoyed the smaller guest slot amounts - in fact one of my standout coffees from last year was the LSOL from Assembly.


No, the reserve list is simply for people who wish to be full subscribers, absolutely nothing to do with guest slots. Guest slots will be available but I think it usually depends on the roaster as to the number of guest slots.

Once we get the money in the we can start progressing things.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> No, the reserve list is simply for people who wish to be full subscribers, absolutely nothing to do with guest slots. Guest slots will be available but I think it usually depends on the roaster as to the number of guest slots.
> 
> Once we get the money in the we can start progressing things.


Ah - that's great, thank you. I had begun to think that I should have added myself to the reserve list (the non-reserve list filled up in the half-an-hour that I fell asleep). In principle I'd always be happy to share with anyone who finds they have too much at one time (although that's what freezers were invented for).


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

H



Phil104 said:


> Ah - that's great, thank you. I had begun to think that I should have added myself to the reserve list (the non-reserve list filled up in the half-an-hour that I fell asleep). In principle I'd always be happy to share with anyone who finds they have too much at one time (although that's what freezers were invented for).


Hey Phil,

I might up for splitting if @GCGlasgow is not up for that anymore. We discussed about that earlier before, but I have signed myself in, hoping he's gonna share half with me. Haven't heard from him yet, he might be simply busy/away.

I would prefer someone in Glasgow so I wouldn't have to ship, though.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@PPapa did you send a PM? I saw an alert on tapatalk then when I went in to look couldn't find the message. Yeh I'd be up for splitting, were you thinking half?


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

GCGlasgow said:


> @PPapa did you send a PM? I saw an alert on tapatalk then when I went in to look couldn't find the message. Yeh I'd be up for splitting, were you thinking half?


Yeah it doesn't show up on my sent items either (though I must have sent it). I also tagged you few days ago, but of course got your nickname wrong! Sorry for the confusion - at least we got the slot in.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35592-LSOL-what-s-the-plan&p=474308#post474308

Sorry Phil...


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

Paid mine


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

PPapa said:


> Yeah it doesn't show up on my sent items either (though I must have sent it). I also tagged you few days ago, but of course got your nickname wrong! Sorry for the confusion - at least we got the slot in.
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35592-LSOL-what-s-the-plan&p=474308#post474308
> 
> Sorry Phil...


That's absolutely fine - thank you all the same.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Kman10 said:


> Paid mine


 @Kman10 you still need to PM me your address please.


----------



## bean_there (Jan 9, 2015)

I was late seeing the initial announcement go up 'cause I'm in Australia for a few weeks, but just managed to sneak in on the reserve list. Keeping my fingers crossed that I get back into LSOL. I was a regular subscriber, but a new baby and a screw up with my email meant I dropped off the list just when I needed a good regular supply of coffee beans the most!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> @Kman10 you still need to PM me your address please.


I did pm it earlier, I'll do again


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I've got everyone's address now. 9/20 payments received.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Money transferred. Thanks for this @fatboyslim & @fluffles

@Phil104 - if you do not get a guest slot, always willing to share some of this if you want.


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Paid. My thanks to @fatboyslim and @fluffles too. Looking forward to the next three instalments.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Paid


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> I've got everyone's address now. 9/20 payments received.


 @fatboyslim did the money come through mark? It's gone out of my account this morning. Thanks

Mark


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MarkT said:


> @fatboyslim did the money come through mark? It's gone out of my account this morning. Thanks
> 
> Mark


I'll update everyone and everything this evening, just at work now with boss breathing down my neck!


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Hairy_Hogg said:


> Money transferred. Thanks for this @fatboyslim & @fluffles
> 
> @Phil104 - if you do not get a guest slot, always willing to share some of this if you want.


Thank you very much - that's good to know and I have no doubt that I will.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Quick update. Of the 20 subscribers I'm still awaiting payment from 4 of you. Don't make me name and shame you.

I'm also happy to announce that the reserve listers are also in! Welcome to the party.

That is it for now. There will be guest slots available for anyone who missed out.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Paid up. Thanks Fatboy.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry can I pay paypal please!? I've temporarily mislaid my fob thingy!


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorted. Cheers.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

All paid. Many thanks.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Just waiting on 3 more payments.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

how long before we can get the pitchforks out?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Phobic said:


> how long before we can get the pitchforks out?


No pitchforks this time. All monies are present and accounted for. Have to say if only things happened so expediently and efficiently in the NHS (where I work).


----------



## fluffles (Sep 4, 2012)

Guest slots for the first coffee are now available:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?36428-February-LSOL-Vagabond-Roasters


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> No pitchforks this time. All monies are present and accounted for. Have to say if only things happened so expediently and efficiently in the NHS (where I work).


lol I know exactly what you mean mate. I'm a Nurse. lol


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I'll take a guest slot!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

PM to current subscribers will be going out soon!

If there are any spaces I'll advertise them here.

Stay tuned.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Could all current subscribers who wish to re-subscribe reply to my PM soonish please. Need to get things rolling.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Replied


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> Could all current subscribers who wish to re-subscribe reply to me soonish please. Need to get things rolling.


Did you get my reply?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

MarkT said:


> Did you get my reply?


I did indeed. I haven't replied to everyone's reply but @Daren knows who has replied and so messages for payment will be going out soon.


----------



## MarkT (Nov 21, 2015)

That's great thanks.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> Could all current subscribers who wish to re-subscribe reply to me soonish please. Need to get things rolling.


a) I had replied (to your PM) confirming my desire to re-subscribe.

however as I am a pedant....

I will reply to this post confirming I wish to re-subscribe because that is the correct response to your wording - as you ask all current subscribers who wish to re-subscribe to reply soonish, without qualifying "unless you have already informed me" or some such wording.

I should be grateful if you would treat this thread reply as "the" reply confirming that I wish to re-subscribe


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Drewster said:


> a) I had replied (to your PM) confirming my desire to re-subscribe.
> 
> however as I am a pedant....
> 
> ...


Sorry for not being clear. I've already got you as down to continue @Drewster. I have now edited my post for the sake of clarity



> Could all current subscribers who wish to re-subscribe reply to my PM soonish please. Need to get things rolling.


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Phew....... ;-)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Replied. When is the next one due to land so that I can keep stocked up on beans.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Replied. When is the next one due to land so that I can keep stocked up on beans.


I have already sorted the first roaster and it will be an LSOL exclusive. Super super exciting coffee. More details to follow.

Hoping to roast next week if we sort payments etc out quickly.

There will be some more subscription slots opening soon including a 500g a month option. Please stay tuned, hoping to sort the details out this evening.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

fatboyslim said:


> I have already sorted the first roaster and it will be an LSOL exclusive. Super super exciting coffee. More details to follow.
> 
> Hoping to roast next week if we sort payments etc out quickly.


Fantastic! I'm excited already!


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

When do we get payment details?


----------



## Kman10 (Sep 3, 2014)

When do we get payment details?


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Kman10 said:


> When do we get payment details?


Waiting for @Daren to start pulling his weight. I don't want any delays though so one of us will send out details in the next day or so.


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

Am liking the sound of a 500g option.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

New 1kg per month and 500g per month subscription slots will be available this evening.

These will be offered on a first come, first serve basis but initially we have no upper limit.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

fatboyslim said:


> New 1kg per month and 500g per month subscription slots will be available this evening.
> 
> These will be offered on a first come, first serve basis but initially we have no upper limit.
> 
> Stay tuned!


Thanks! I'd love to join this


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

MarkT said:


> Did you get my reply?





fatboyslim said:


> I did indeed. I haven't replied to everyone's reply but @Daren knows who has replied and so messages for payment will be going out soon.





Kman10 said:


> When do we get payment details?





fatboyslim said:


> Waiting for @Daren to start pulling his weight. I don't want any delays though so one of us will send out details in the next day or so.


Sorry for the delay folks. I'm away from a computer for a couple of days (sending this message from my phone beside a motorway!!)

I have a list of re-subscribers. I will send sending out payment details by PM Friday evening when I'm back home.

Super excited about what's coming! We have some fantastic roasters!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Once the existing subscribers have confirmed their intentions we will look to fill any vacancies. I'll publish details Friday evening


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Don't forget, put me down for a 500g/month sub! (my official response, so as to make it official in an official sort of way







)

Looking forward to the first LSOL


----------

